# American and Canadian F-18s intercept russian bombers



## Aggie08 (Oct 1, 2006)

AP Wire | 09/29/2006 | Fighter planes intercept Russian bombers

crazy! any word on which bombers?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2006)

nothing major, up until the 1990s all the RAF was ever doing was escorting russian bombers and recon aircraft out of British Airspace, 5 or 6 times a week most of the time.........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 1, 2006)

Nothing new....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeap that was an every day occurance for quite some time.


----------



## HealzDevo (Oct 1, 2006)

That would be good practice though, I'd imagine to have an idea where the pilots knew that within a certain timeframe like within a day or so, the Russian Bombers would be over, but not to an exact time, to test aircraft recognition and scrambling ability.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 2, 2006)

With the Russian economy having picked back up due to oil profits, these are becoming commonplace again.


----------



## Chief (Oct 7, 2006)

I can see it now. One day Putin will if not already be the next Kruschev and we will be in the start of the Cold War 2. I can see the future. The problem with the russian isn't so much their strength, although they are strong, but rather their cockiness. They're more annoying than Tom Cruise when he was in Top Gun.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 8, 2006)

Chief said:


> I can see it now. One day Putin will if not already be the next Kruschev and we will be in the start of the Cold War 2. I can see the future. The problem with the russian isn't so much their strength, although they are strong, but rather their cockiness. QUOTE]
> 
> That seems to be a common perception of the US too.


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 10, 2006)

I know that this used to be a very common occurrence, just didn't know that it ever happened these days any more.


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 10, 2006)

Actually I have always found US servicefolk to be far more cocky than their Russian counterparts.

Kiwimac


----------



## Chief (Oct 10, 2006)

I never said we, the US, weren't. I'm just saying that Russia's main tactic politically is intimidation.


----------



## R Pope (Oct 12, 2006)

Fancy that! Young guys flying around in millions of bucks worth of killer aircraft with enough firepower to fight WWII all by themselves, and they're cocky! How bloody surprising!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 12, 2006)

kiwimac said:


> Actually I have always found US servicefolk to be far more cocky than their Russian counterparts.
> 
> Kiwimac



Yep - it's called freedom of expression - something the Russians are just learning...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah us military guys might be cocky but hell when you give us cool multi million dollar aircraft to fly around and have fun doing the job, I think its a given and understood.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd be cocky too if I was in the strongest and most technologically advanced military in the world.


----------

